
Show HN: Multichess – Massive Multiplayer Online Chess Game - thebora
Good news, everyone!<p>I am finally (confident enough for) releasing a first preview of a game called &quot;multichess&quot;. It is more or less exactly what you would expect from the name: An online multiplayer chess game.<p>The code still has a few bugs and is not as pleasant to read as I&#x27;d want it to be.. but anyways - it&#x27;s quite a lot of fun to play!<p>I am actively looking for suggestions. So I&#x27;d appreciate any kind of feedback.<p>You can play it on github: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;multichess.github.io
======
thebora
[http://multichess.github.io](http://multichess.github.io)

------
EralpBB
wow, such an interesting concept, and I didn't encounter any of the bugs you
mentioned through the whole game :)

~~~
thebora
Thanks! I am glad you like it! You can imagine that I had a great time
developing it :)

I have experienced occasional disconnects; some ui issues when switching tabs,
etc. nothing "unfixable" but annoying.

Thank you very much for your feedback.

